

NIST curves backdoored - clarkm
http://blog.jim.com/crypto/nist-curves-backdoored.html

======
computer
Link to the actual mailinglist for context:
[https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
talk/2013-Septemb...](https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
talk/2013-September/029956.html) The title of this post is not proven by its
contents.

